# Lou Amundson, too?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lou Amundson, Wolves agree to deal

So... Rubio, Love, Pekovic, Kirilenko, Shved, Ridnour, Budinger, Barea, Stiemsma, and now Amundson???

Could there really only be 2 black players (Brandon Roy and Derrick Williams) on the 12-man active roster on an NBA team going into the season? This has got to be a joke.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Lou Amundson that's my boy! Gunna miss his hustle in Indy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

This club is looking good.


----------

